# Biltmore firebolt xr3



## spomalley86 (Sep 23, 2018)

Does anyone have information on this bicycle? I researched a little and found the manufacturer was "biltmore"? I'm not sure if this was a actual manufacturer or if this was a department store bicycle or..... thanks for checking it out.  
Sean


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks to be about a 1972 Columbia built bike. You can find dates on the www from the serial # stamped in the frame.


----------



## spomalley86 (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks Joe, I appreciate the info. I thought it was Columbia made but I wasn't sure.


----------



## bikemonkey (Sep 27, 2018)

Looks like the forks are bent and the down tube was rewelded at the head tube.


----------



## spomalley86 (Sep 27, 2018)

Lol poop! I can't believe I didn't notice that,  thank you


----------



## spomalley86 (Sep 27, 2018)

Her destiny awaits... at the parts bench


----------

